# aşklar



## Laeliasun

Merhaba!!

I would like to know what does mean "Ölümcül aşklar vardır ya" this phrase belongs to a song.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## macrotis

*Ölümcül* is a bit confusing. According to the official TDK dictionary, it means "_that ends or is likely to end in death, dying, about to die_," but Turkish-English dictionaries give "_fatal, lethal, deadly_," which means *öldürücü* (which is, as far as I know, its common meaning too). So the translation is either,

_There are deadly loves, you know._

or

_There are loves that are about to die, you know._


----------



## Laeliasun

Thank you but know i feel a little confused, i thought the meaning of *Ölümcül aşklar* was inmortal loves.


----------



## macrotis

Immortal loves = Ölüm*süz* aşklar
Mortal loves = Ölüm*lü* aşklar


----------



## Laeliasun

Tesekkürler ederim


----------



## Black4blue

Laeliasun said:


> Tesekkürler ederim


 
_Teşekkürler ederim_ is wrong 

We say
_Teşekkür ederim_ (Thank you) or;
_Teşekkürler_ (Thanks).


----------



## Laeliasun

Merhaba black4blue!

Thank you for correct me, i'm trying to learn


----------



## trinity303

In the song it means that "it's such a love that isn't so much different than dying" 

I don't know the song but the phrase has this meaning.


----------

